# change belt = wimpy lathe?



## The Penguin (Mar 21, 2012)

I have a Jet 1236

a few weeks ago, the belt finally gave out. I checked out my Jet manual and it says a 3L230 is the belt.

I do a cross-reference and find that O'Reilly auto parts has a belt.

since I replaced it - the lathe is "wimpy"

I was turning a piece of square stock round - the slightest catch on the square corner would stop the lathe...it also seems slower than with my old belt...and of course I think I've already thrown that out.

suggestions?

thanks!


----------



## hewunch (Mar 21, 2012)

Sounds like the belt isn't tight enough


----------



## watch_art (Mar 21, 2012)

Is the belt exactly the same?  Does the inside of it fit against the pulleys the same way?


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Mar 21, 2012)

The Penguin said:


> ....I was turning a piece of square stock round - the slightest catch on the square corner would stop the lathe...


Stop/stale the motor or the  just the shaft?  IE is the belt slipping?


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't think this belt is the same as the previous. It was a used lathe - so no telling if that was the right one.

it's a reeves drive - how could the belt be made tighter?

Andrew - good question...I think it was just the shaft.

When I visited Monty last weekend, he suggested a set screw may have backed out somewhere. I do need to check that.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Mar 21, 2012)

Are you sure it's not 3L240?  
 I'm pretty sure 3L240 is the right belt for your lathe...unless: Is it a really old one - i.e a blue JET lathe?

The only thing is that the 240 is an inch bigger than the 230, I think...(i.e. 24 inch vs 23 inches)


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 21, 2012)

I seem to think the old belt had a "240" on it.

it's a white Jet lathe. I bought it used about 2007, and the guy I bought it from got it new around 2005


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Mar 21, 2012)

Try a 3l240 (3l240w if they have it)  from Napa - it's about 5 bucks, and might be the answer...

I don't see how a larger belt would help, but it might be worth a five spot to gamble, especially since it's the 'spec' belt for your lathe.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm with Andrew I think it would be a 3L240, it seems to be a common size for the 12 and even 16 inch lathes with Reeves drives. BUT that would actually allow the belt to ride further up the pulleys on the Reeves drive, LORD I don't like Reeves drives_____Also could the springs be getting a bit loose behind the Pulleys??


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 21, 2012)

where do you find that it is the spec belt?

I'm going off the manual on the Jet site (page 17 is the parts list)

http://content.wmhtoolgroup.com/manuals/708352_man.pdf


----------



## bitshird (Mar 21, 2012)

If Jet says 3L230 then that should be correct. a few jet clones use the 3L240. if it slips with a 3/8th x 23 inch belt it would be worse with a 24 inch belt. Possibly the old owner put on a 5L24 which would be a 1/2 inch wide which might make a difference, I had to run a 1/2x23 on my Shop Fox for a few weeks and man it would not slip at all but it did screw with my speeds.


----------



## Monty (Mar 21, 2012)

Check with Chris, HeartofaPen. He has the belts I ordered from
http://www.vbelts4less.com the last time I ordered belts for my old 1236.
They show a 3L230 here for $1.43 each and a 3L240 here for $1.50.


----------



## frank123 (Mar 21, 2012)

*V-Belt Length Calculator*


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 23, 2012)

checked the lathe tonight and found that the 2 set screws on the reeves puller for the motor shaft were missing.

I think that might solve the problem when I replace them.


----------



## Monty (Mar 23, 2012)

If it's on the motor shaft, it may be missing the key also. There should also be a key on the head shaft.


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 23, 2012)

I was thinking it might be a keyed shaft (with a flat spot, I mean), but if it has a key - I don't see how it could have snuck out from under the pulley. The whole pulley assembly is held on the shaft with a snap ring.

guess I need to disassemble that too.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Mar 23, 2012)

The Penguin said:


> I was thinking it might be a keyed shaft (with a flat spot, I mean), but if it has a key - I don't see how it could have snuck out from under the pulley. The whole pulley assembly is held on the shaft with a snap ring.
> 
> guess I need to disassemble that too.


 The key wouldn't just sneak out.  Replace the set screws and you should be alright.

AK


----------



## Monty (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm busy all day Saturdayw, but if you don't figure it out, give me a call and I'll come up sometime Sunday and see if I can help.


----------



## Woodlvr (Mar 24, 2012)

What Monty said. My replacement from them has been great no issues for over 2 1/2 years.


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 24, 2012)

replaced both the set screws and been making shavin's ever since.


----------

